# Roysecup: Do or Die



## roysecup (May 18, 2005)

I'm new to the whole online journal and such, but I have been lifting for around 4 1/2 years now. I'm good friends with Musclebeach and right now we have been lifting together. I don't lift as often, mostly do to sports but after the 28th, I plan on having a steady routine.

A little about me as of 5/18.

18 years old
6'0
170 lbs

Current Maxes

Bench-    200
Squat-    315x2(Bottom Rack) Maxing Soon
Deadlift-  405

I plan on retesting soon to find my max in Squats, and Cleans, and maybe up the Deads a little too.

The 30th I plan on starting a bench program, seeing as how I am disgusted in my bench. Have a couple in mind. Both only last 3-4 weeks. Then planning on a Westside routine or maybe doggcrap routine, still researching the latter.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 18, 2005)

Whats up RC?  

You know what disgusts me?  The fact that I have been lifting consistently for the same time as you and your legs are stronger than mine.  I might be able to get you on deads but you have me on squat.  

-Jeff.


----------



## roysecup (May 18, 2005)

I'm thinking alot of the leg strength is just genetics. But you have me by 150 on bench.

Before I forget I need to put down todays workout.

Advanced PE
     Tractor Tire Flip (Not Easy, but alot of fun)

After School
     3-Grip Bench (CG, RG, WG) 
          3x5 @135 (Last Set the WG Needed Help)
     Incline Bench
          5@95
          3@115
          1@135
          1@155 (1RM)

Volleyball Practice


----------



## roysecup (May 19, 2005)

Today I Me and Musclebeach have our Regionals, so I probably won't be lifting today.

Advanced PE
     3x5 minute ultimate games

Keep you updated about how Regionals go. Should be a couple easy wins.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 19, 2005)

Yeh we have regionals but I lifted anyways.

-Jeff.


----------



## roysecup (May 20, 2005)

Won Regionals Last night

I woke up and was ready to win the Extreme King contest in APE. Which my team did.

I've been reading more and more about Westside Barbell and their methods. And the more I read, the more I like it. So I wanted to try the triples until failure, then singles until faiulure.

APE
     2x5 minute Ultimate games (sprained ankle pretty good)

Afterschool
     Bench Press
          3x135
          3x155
          3x165
          3x175
          3x185(2)
          1x185
          1x195
          1x200
          1x205(0)
     Partial Bench
          3x135
          3x155
          3x175
          3x185
      Bench Lockouts
          3x185
          3x195
          3x205
          3x225
      Bench Liftoffs
          3x225
          3x245
          1x255
          1x265
          1x275(0)

I freaking loved the 3 till miss, then 1 till miss. It felt great. Maybe a bit overkill on some of the bench work.

I'm seriously debating on skipping the bench specific program and just using Westside.


----------

